# Dark elf manticore.



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey all.

Thinking of reviving and starting up my dark elves soon.
I'm not a huge fan of the standard lists, and was wondering about the Manticore mount. It's a great concept, gorgeous if converted right, and just a bit more unique than most DE lists i've seen. (no offense)
While it may not be the most competitive, what are it's strengths and weaknesses?
I'm still in a beast mindset (charge & flank) so any tips on how to use them or how to equip the char would rock.
Thanks.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It's strengths are that it can do a lot of damage in combat, it's weaknesses are that it probably won't reach it, or last long in it. It's a lot of wasted points, but I'd equip a Dreadlord for the usual unkillable build and use the Manti to get him into someones flank. Also, don't equip your Dreadlord to protect the Manti as well. Your best bet to protect him is lots of Harpies.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You need a Talisman of Preservation/Pendant of Khaeleth to make useable and protected from enemy ranged fire.

Tbh, the only reason I'd take a Dragon over a Manticore is for the Breath Weapon. 

However, the Black Dragon Egg, Crimson Death, Heavy Armour, Enchanted Shield and Sea Dragon Cloak and PoK is pretty much all you need.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

not a bad idea for a makeshift dragon. Thanks and +rep. (jackal, I can't give you any at the moment).

the cloak of Hag G. and ring of darkness sound amazing, but that might be investing FAR too much in ranged protection....but again, POK comes out on top.

I was thinking of the beastmasters scourge & enchanted shield.

clearly, I have a lot of Druichii research ahead of me.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the standard Dreadlord armaments for these situations is the Pendant of Khaeleth, Crown of Command, and a weapon of your choice, preferably Whip of Agony for an extra attack and S5 AP. As for armor, you'll have a 1+ against ranged while the Manti is alive, and afterwards, a 3+ in combat. Combined with the Pendant giving you at least a 4+ equivalent, you should be pretty safe, especially if you slam into elite infantry, where you'd get a better save, and the Manti's killing blow might make a difference for the short time it's there. Alternatively, you can slam into basic infantry, slowly chopping your way through them, and potentially keeping your Manti alive a long time.


----------

